# Layout for Animal Kingdom, other resorts?



## TimeshareTraveller (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi there, 

An owner is selling me an Animal Kingdom unit (61A) through a third party and I'm having trouble figuring out what that is.  

Does anyone know what the A, B means on the room number?  And is there a layout guide similar to the one I've seen for Beach Club Villas?  I'd really like to know if that is a studio, 1 BR, 2 BR, broom closet, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2016)

I am guessing that you are renting, rather than buying?

But if you are buying, you should ask for an estoppel letter to verify exactly what you are buying.


----------



## presley (Jan 19, 2016)

You can try using this link. http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/roomfinder-9273

I tried entering your unit #, but it looks like there is no such thing, which makes sense to me. If it is a resort code from RCI, you may want to look at the RCI resort directory online.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jan 19, 2016)

This almost sounds like an RCI Exchange, I have seen weird unit numbers like that when exchanging into DVC. To my knowledge there are not any 'A' or 'B' in the unit numbers, even on the lockouts..

Robb


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 19, 2016)

Who had the map to find units at AKV? - http://www.disboards.com/threads/who-had-the-map-to-find-units-at-akv.3226217/
DVC Resort Information: Maps, Room Info, Floor plans - http://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-resort-information-maps-room-info-floor-plans.3434753/


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 20, 2016)

Soccer Canada said:


> This almost sounds like an RCI Exchange, I have seen weird unit numbers like that when exchanging into DVC. To my knowledge there are not any 'A' or 'B' in the unit numbers, even on the lockouts..
> 
> Robb


We've stayed at akl on several rci exchanges in the past and the unit codes via rci were 2bedsavsun for example for a 2 bedroom Savannah view Sunday checkin, so even that doesn't explain the unit number. Rather odd!


----------



## bnoble (Jan 20, 2016)

That sounds like one of the (legally-defined) "units" through which inventory is declared into the Condominium Association. When a new DVC resort is built, it is not "owned" by the Members in its entirety. Instead, Disney owns most of it, and transfers pieces of it into the Condo Association to make sure there are enough points to keep sales humming, but to allow Disney to use the "unsold" bits however it wishes.  Here's an example of such a declaration:

http://mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?p=481143

Each "unit" can be a group of several rooms rather than just one.  It just serves as the legal vehicle to which points are assigned. But, they don't mean anything with respect to what you can/cannot reserve during your home resort window. For the purposes of reservations, all AKV points are treated equally.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Jan 20, 2016)

*Thank you!*

That was MOST helpful.  I see what that unit is now.  It's a 2 BR Savannah view, but it's unknown still what point level they have that on...EOY, EY, once in a blue moon, here are some points hon have fun.  Just because the deed was written on that unit doesn't mean you get that unit, but it's likely that was a 150-200 pt contract based on the unit and the percentage.  

Disney is a classier act than Marriott, but I still worry about buying any other timeshare after the Marriott debacle.  Plus, they really don't understand what it was that was owned.  I've asked them to ask Disney and let me know.  

But thanks to all the Tuggers out there that found me the cool maps.  The letter is the unit type code in the block in the building where they are constructing.  The letters are typically used in deeds to identify a type of unit.  I just wonder what 2 BR vs DeD2BR is on those maps?  Divided interest?  Lockout?  Hmm.


----------



## presley (Jan 20, 2016)

TimeshareTraveller said:


> That was MOST helpful.  I see what that unit is now.  It's a 2 BR Savannah view, but it's unknown still what point level they have that on...EOY, EY, once in a blue moon, here are some points hon have fun.  Just because the deed was written on that unit doesn't mean you get that unit, but it's likely that was a 150-200 pt contract based on the unit and the percentage.
> 
> Disney is a classier act than Marriott, but I still worry about buying any other timeshare after the Marriott debacle.  Plus, they really don't understand what it was that was owned.  I've asked them to ask Disney and let me know.
> 
> But thanks to all the Tuggers out there that found me the cool maps.  The letter is the unit type code in the block in the building where they are constructing.  The letters are typically used in deeds to identify a type of unit.  I just wonder what 2 BR vs DeD2BR is on those maps?  Divided interest?  Lockout?  Hmm.



Well, since it is a purchase, it makes no difference what room type they bought because it is all points with DVC. I do not believe DVC ever sold fixed weeks at AKL. They did at a couple more recent properties, but you will be getting points. The owner can find out extremely easily what the points are. You may be able to check by looking at the county recorder under their name. 

There are no EOY with DVC. They only sell annual point contracts. That is why many will be for point amounts that do not really get a full week. You can buy a 25 point contract and bank/borrow for a stay and most people stay  don't stay for a week. They stay shorter or longer. It's a very flexible point system. 

I recommend learning the system before you buy. It's not at all like a traditional system. Search all the threads here, read about it on Disboards, Mouseowners and dvcnews.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 20, 2016)

DVC are all points based, even the most recent fixed week versions.

The unit in the contract doesn't really matter. What matters is your home resort (AKV), the # of points you have AND the Use Year of the contract.

DVCs are also RTU (right to use) so you will have use of your points up to a certain year. I think AKV is thru 2057 or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 20, 2016)

Unit # doesn't matter when purchasing DVC. 

Since you're planning to buy, I suggest reviewing the DVC INFORMATION CENTER THREAD on the DIS - Here's the link. 

It covers everything you need to know about DVC. Start with the 1st link to "A Comprehensive Introduction to DVC" under Purchasing DVC. It will help you gain a basic understanding.

Oh, by the way DED2BR means a dedicated two bedroom (a non lockout unit).
DVC resorts may offer a combination of dedicated studios, dedicated one bedrooms, two bedroom lockouts (which is one bedroom and studio lockout), dedicated two bedrooms (with two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom at most resorts) and three bedrooms (aka Grand Villas).


----------



## bnoble (Jan 20, 2016)

> I see what that unit is now. It's a 2 BR Savannah view


Doesn't matter. As I wrote above, AKV Points are AKV Points.



> Each "unit" can be a group of several rooms rather than just one. It just serves as the legal vehicle to which points are assigned. But, they don't mean anything with respect to what you can/cannot reserve during your home resort window. For the purposes of reservations, all AKV points are treated equally.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jan 21, 2016)

If you are purchasing the contract, it will need to go through DVC for ROFR before you can actually close on it.  Like Brian says, you are purchasing a specific number of DVC points at AKV (Jambo or Kidani, but still doesn't matter which, they are the same resort).  You can use those points any way you want at any resort that is available.  And your points will come annually on a specific month (Use Year).  DVC doesn't do EOY.

Your dues will be based on AKV and the number of points you are purchasing.

But if it is an RCI exchange, you need a Guest Certificate (meaning you are the owner's guest, not a purchaser).  RCI doesn't allow trades to be sold.


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 10, 2016)

DVC is only points . The important questions are:  How many points are you buying or how many do you need for your family vacation? how much you are paying for those points in resale? and how much is your maintenance? Which resort is your favorite and want to be home or if you don't mind to buy in any resort based on affordable price/points.  ) I own 200 points 100 in AKV and 100 in SSR)



TimeshareTraveller said:


> That was MOST helpful.  I see what that unit is now.  It's a 2 BR Savannah view, but it's unknown still what point level they have that on...EOY, EY, once in a blue moon, here are some points hon have fun.  Just because the deed was written on that unit doesn't mean you get that unit, but it's likely that was a 150-200 pt contract based on the unit and the percentage.
> 
> Disney is a classier act than Marriott, but I still worry about buying any other timeshare after the Marriott debacle.  Plus, they really don't understand what it was that was owned.  I've asked them to ask Disney and let me know.
> 
> But thanks to all the Tuggers out there that found me the cool maps.  The letter is the unit type code in the block in the building where they are constructing.  The letters are typically used in deeds to identify a type of unit.  I just wonder what 2 BR vs DeD2BR is on those maps?  Divided interest?  Lockout?  Hmm.


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 10, 2016)

presley said:


> Search all the threads here, read about it on Disboards, Mouseowners and dvcnews.



And dvcinfo.com


----------

